# SG stuck above 1.000



## Elmer (Mar 7, 2013)

My MM Chianti the SG is just above 1.0


1.000---------

here---------------------

1.010------------



I have actually never got an SG below 1.0 (when I say below I mean .990)

I was told by my local wine store guy, that this was mainly because my house and wine making space is about 68 degrees if not a little cooler!


Should I wait a few days to add the silligel, sorbate etc.....? 
Is there a way to kickstart the wine again to get it down to .990?

Or has fermentation stopped?


----------



## dralarms (Mar 7, 2013)

What was your starting sg?


----------



## Julie (Mar 7, 2013)

Just to make sure I am clear, sg below 1.00 starts at .999. .990 is about as low as you can go and a lot of wines will not go that low.


----------



## TonyP (Mar 7, 2013)

I would consider getting fermentation going, but first make certain it has stopped and won't continue on it's own. Are you certain fermentation has stopped? In my experience, 68F is cool but (with only a few exceptions) not too cool. See if you could move the process along by moving the wine to a warmer area of the home, perhaps nearer a heat source or away from windows or doors. Put a heavy towel around it.


----------



## rob (Mar 7, 2013)

I had the same issue with a cool basement, I went out and bought an aquarium heater for like 10 bucks, it keeps the temp at 72


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 7, 2013)

Aquarium submersible heaters work well.


----------



## botigol (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree with TonyP, 68 isn't that cool. While warming it at this point might help it to finish, the temp was at most a contributing factor. I haven't fermented anything above 65-66 yet and only one batch has stalled, it was one of my meads. What was your starting SG? How long ago did you pitch the yeast? What kind of yeast did you use? Would you mind double-checking your current SG? I ask, because based on the numbers you listed it looks like you are at 1.005. My hydrometer looks like this in that range:
1.000---
---------
---------
---------
---------
1.010---


----------



## Elmer (Mar 8, 2013)

botigol said:


> I agree with TonyP, 68 isn't that cool. While warming it at this point might help it to finish, the temp was at most a contributing factor. I haven't fermented anything above 65-66 yet and only one batch has stalled, it was one of my meads. What was your starting SG? How long ago did you pitch the yeast? What kind of yeast did you use? Would you mind double-checking your current SG? I ask, because based on the numbers you listed it looks like you are at 1.005. My hydrometer looks like this in that range:
> 1.000---
> ---------
> ---------
> ...





I am at work and away from my notes, .....
off the top of my head my starting SG was 1.085 or so.

Of the 8 batches I have made in the last I have never had an SG drop below 1.000 (IE. .9999)

I have a aquarium heat patch I can steal from my hermit crab and slap on the carboy for a bit.

The Yeast was the standard packet that comes with the Mosti Mondale kit, I followed that with the yeast nutrient a few days later.

I can also wrap it in a heavy blanket when I get home.
However I usually keep my carboys wrapped in a blanket and have had the same result.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 8, 2013)

Have you checked your hydrometer? I ferment everything cooler than most here, 62 to 68 f. Suggest you buy a second hydrometer and compare the 2.


----------



## tonyt (Mar 8, 2013)

Have you tested your hydrometer for accuracy? http://www.hambletonbard.com/how-to...a-hydrometer/how-to-calibrate-hydrometer.html
As far as room temperature my fermenting area stays 68ish in the winter and I usually strap on a brew belt (you could use a heating pad or aquarium heater) for the first couple days that seems to get a virtuous start and carries through with it's own heat. You will need to heat it up to mid 70s to degas.


----------



## Elmer (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok, checked my notes at home. My starting SG was 1.100.
I am now at 1.000, if not slightly below (.99999999).
I am using my hydrometer with dental floss tied to it. The problem I have with reading is that my carboy is a bit cloudy on the inside from condensation and makes it slightly difficult to read.
I have zero bubbles being produced, I did put a small aquarium heater on it and the wine went from above 1.000 to below it within a day.

Should I wait it out another day or go ahead with my 1st racking, followed by the siligel, liquigel, potassium meta and potassium sorbate?


----------



## TonyP (Mar 9, 2013)

Elmer:

I didn't realize you were the one with the hydrometer in the carboy question. Hydrometers are difficult to read easily under good conditions, and testing in the carboy doesn't qualify as good conditions. Keep in mind that the wine will stick to the side of the hydrometer (called meniscus), causing it show higher up on the scale.

I'd wait at least a day, probably three before I did anything. First, the hydrometer reading may be off as I stated. Second, you don't have two or more equal measurements. Third, you indicate that SG is going down. No need to hurry. Wait until you're certain fermentation is finished by having two or three equal measures, then proceed.


----------



## tonyt (Mar 9, 2013)

Elmer said:


> I am using my hydrometer with dental floss tied to it. The problem I have with reading is that my carboy is a bit cloudy on the inside from condensation and makes it slightly difficult to read.


You really need to take enough sample from the carboy into a test cylinder (any tall thin vessel) and test SG without strings attached. There are special wine thief designed for this.


----------



## botigol (Mar 9, 2013)

I second getting a winethief and the sooner the better. I tried reading my hydrometer in my primary exactly once and it was a pain; in primary it would be significantly easier to read than in a carboy. Sure it can be done, but only if 'close-enough' (within several gravity points) is good enough for you and that is assuming that you can read it well enough. For me the $8-10 for a winethief provides significant value over not having one.


----------



## Elmer (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info.
My only problem with a winetheif is that my local wine store has very short hours and is 1/2 away. This weekend and the next few days I am overbooked and will be unable to make it there. 

I will say that my wine no longer has any bubbles, either in the must or thru the airlock. I have also been steady at 1.000 for 3 straight days.

I think it is time for the 1st rack!


----------

